# fur rising into ridge on nape of neck



## Dmartin336 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a question regarding how neck hair should lay on a Vizsla. I have a 6 mon Vizsla bitch whose neck fur rises a bit to form a ridge that runs the length of her neck then splits off into two small rays at the start of her shoulders, fading into a flat coat the rest of her body beyond the shoulder blades. She has been shown once in Chile (we reside here and are showing her internationally under FCI standards). She has taken one 1st and 2 second places (with one judge out of 3 commenting on the ridge). I am curious if any other dog has such a fur patterning, if this is considered a disqualification or cause for loss of points in the USA? As I read the standards both AKC and FCI there doesn't appear to be anything specifically stated against this, but I'd be interested in your thoughts and wisdom on the matter, especially given we hope to show her back home in the USA.

You can see this pattern here www.flickr.com/photos/dr_donna_martinez/sets/72157629453929487/ 
Thank you for your insight on this.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

My Ozkar has a "cow Lick" which runs from the back of his head to the base of his neck just before the shoulders. It is not a Fault as such and is not a disqualification reason. However, if there are two dogs in the ring as good as each other and one has the cow lick, then the dog without the cow lick will win. 

I think you can see Ozkar's in this pic just to give you a comparison.


----------

